# PP Help - Stitches not dissolving



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

I had wondeful unmedicated delivery 8 weeks ago. I did end up with a 2nd degree tear that required stitches. MW said they would dissolve in about two weeks. At my 6 week check everything looked good. Then, last week I discovered a small, painful lump at my perineum. MW checked and said it is probably the knot from the stitches. But now I'm 8 weeks, stitch is still there and sore and I'm starting to wonder if this is normal????


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Same here.. I'm 6 weeks PP and had a second degree tear with stitches, and to my knowledge I've only lost about half of them. They've been stinging lately, though, so it feels like the rest are about ready to come out.

I'm of no help, but I'm in the same boat!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Do you know what suture material was used? Some women do retain a stitch or two (the body can create a "shell" around the stitch) and this generally isn't dangerous. Though if it's painful then certainly have it checked again!

I had a 4th degree tear (so one heck of a lot of stitches!) and I asked a lot of questions about how quickly the sutures would dissolve. I was told that the "thinner" sutures would break down in about 4-6 weeks, and the "thicker" ones could take 2+ months to break down. Once they break down though this doesn't mean they are totally dissolved! That can take longer, and some sutures might work their way out of the skin instead of being dissolved in the tissue. I was also told that the rate of break down would depend in part on how my body metabolized the suture material. So there is a really wide range of normal.

If you find the suture area is still painful, or there is swelling, redness, or it's hot to the touch then call your mw again! Midwives are great for birth, and can do wonderful repairs when necessary, but suturing usually isn't a big part of their job (I mean that in a good way







). If you don't feel like your mw is taking your level of pain/discomfort seriously then perhaps ask for a consult with an OB or doctor more familiar with suturing?


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for that, wombat! Very helpful! And I always thought I was weird because my stitches always "fall out".. they never dissolve completely, they just dissolve in my flesh and then work their way out.

If I remember from my first DD, I only had a tiny tear requiring a few stitches (I think my mom said 5 or 6) and the last of them didn't come out until August (she was born June 16th). So I guess I'm still good.


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Yes, thank you wombat! I guess maybe this knot (or whatever it is) is trying to work its way out. The spot is sore to touch and it feels almost like a big pimple (meaning sore and kind of tense under the skin). It is red, though, and I think my MW said something about it being "open." Wish I had thought to ask questions, but I was just relived to hear it wasn't serious.

Only thing is, it has made DTD a little tough...meaning we tried and haven't tried since because it is literally right at the entrance, just on the edge.

Do you think hot baths will help? How frequently? Anything else I can do to encourage it to make its way out?

I do have an appointment with a GYN at the end of September, so I guess if it's not out by then, I can see what she thinks.

Thanks again wombat!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

With 100+ sutures I was VERY interested in how long they'd be "in place"!

I don't know if it will help, but warm baths/sitz baths with epsom salt or sea salt couldn't hurt. Or a comfrey sitz bath. I've also been putting pure aloe gel on the healing tissue (after a warm sitz bath) and that has been very soothing...

Does a cold pad feel good on the swelling? Maybe make up a few pp herbal "chilly pads"?


----------



## Cloth4Colin (Dec 12, 2004)

I had the same problem with the episiotomy I had with my first child. It turns out, I was allergic to the sutures they used. The healing time was very slow and they never seemed to dissolve. I developed a sore, red area under the "knotted" area as well. My OB prescribed a round of antibiotics (keflex) which cleared up the reaction and they put in my chart the type of sutures used and listed them as an allergy for me.

Yours may not be an allergic reaction, but I thought I'd toss my experience out there - I'd never even heard of allergies to suture material until I talked with my doctor about it.

Hope you are feeling better soon!!!


----------



## naturalthinker (Jun 6, 2007)

As someone who's had 7 surgeries to repair a tear from childbirth which ultimately resulted in the loss of half my genitalia, i would STRONGLY recommend looking into a gynecological surgeon if you encounter having further tear-related issues, and not relying solely on an OB....IMO...but, hopefully this will not be an issue for any of you...


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

naturalthinker- I'm so sorry! I hope you're healing well...


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

i'm sorry, too. that sounds awful. i hope you're healing well and i will definitely look into a surgeon if things get worse. thanks.


----------

